# welches bergwerk???



## gwathdraug (1. Januar 2005)

hi ihr bergwerkler
ich suche ein gutes radl für längere touren, wie zB durch die alpen, was aber auch gleichzeitg für die stadt geeignet ist.
ich hab von bergwerk nur gutes gehört und deswegen muss es ein BW sein^^
thx 
mfg dave


----------



## Nomercy (1. Januar 2005)

@gwathdraug

 Also für die Alpen geht sicher ein Mercury Endurance oder ein Faunus Endurance gut durch die Mitte.
 Ja und für die Stadt, ähm' ... ich kenne eigentlich kein BW, daß dafür so recht geeignet wäre. 

 Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (1. Januar 2005)

kauf dir ein pfadfinder . 

das war die kurze und knappe und kostenlose aber 100% richtige beratung von mir


----------



## Fettkloß (1. Januar 2005)

ich sag dir auch welche farbe . 

also erst kaufst du dir den deemax laufradsatz & ne fox talas rlc . dann gehst du mit den beiden sachen zum toni . dem sagst du das er den rahmen genau in der farbe von den deemax pulvern soll und den hinterbau in der farbe der talas . 
der rest ist mir egal .
und dann stellst du bitte schnellstmöglich ein foto hier ins forum .

ok - leg los


----------



## Boandl (1. Januar 2005)

Für die Stadt hast du doch schon das Big Hit.


----------



## daif (1. Januar 2005)

@fettkloß
dir scheint es ja wieder besser zu gehen, wenn du schon wieder sooo scherzen kannst!!  

naja, wenn du bighitverwöhnter (viel Federweg) auch mit was straffem zurechtkommst Faunus LSD...ist halt recht straff und deshalb auch auf Asphalt nicht gleich ne Gummikuh..

aber wenn du ordentlich durch die Alpen willst und es da komfortabler willst nimm n Faunus, das allroundteil eben....

Alpen + Stadt ist natürlich auch ein gut gespreiztes Einsatzgebiet
die typische eierlegende Wollmilchsau eben..

wie gesagt: straff => Faunus LSD
komfortabler => Faunus


und wenn das ganze von dir gar nicht ernst gemeint war und ich umsonst geschrieben hab gibts n tritt in den aaaasch  

falls nicht,
viel spass beim shoppen

Edit:
da fällt mir grad ein. BW wollte 2005 (wohl gegen mitte des Jahres) ein Faunus LSD mit ca 100-120mm Federweg rausbringen!!(hat zumindest der Toni gesagt)
das wär doch dann was oder?


----------



## Fettkloß (1. Januar 2005)

nix da faunus - er soll sich das pfadfinder holen und das mit den gelben rädern und dem gelben rahmen machen , ich muss das unbedingt mal sehen .

ja daif - in der tat , heute ist der erste tag wos mir etwas besser geht , die teuren tropfen haben wohl etwas geholfen . ich stöber grade im internet wie man für einen ultramarathon trainiert ( laufen )   na ja 50 / 60 km würden mir auch erst mal reichen    . ich hab halt keine ahnung ob das meine knie mitmachen   hoffentlich wirds bald wärmer das ich von so blöden gedanken wegkomme


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich stöber grade im internet wie man für einen ultramarathon trainiert ( laufen )   na ja 50 / 60 km würden mir auch erst mal reichen    . ich hab halt keine ahnung ob das meine knie mitmachen   hoffentlich wirds bald wärmer das ich von so blöden gedanken wegkomme



Dann frag doch mal bimota mit dem Laufen, der sammelt doch fleißig Punkte damit   


P.S. Mit nem Mercury lässt es sich doch auch über die Alpen fahren, und in der Stadt....


----------



## bimota (1. Januar 2005)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann frag doch mal bimota mit dem Laufen, der sammelt doch fleißig Punkte damit



@Fettkloß
Dir muss es ja wirklich schon besser gehen. Oder ist es noch der Fieberwahn dass du dich mit nem Ultramarathon beschäftigst?  
Ja frag ruhig, ich trainiere auch gerade für meinen nächsten Marathon vor. Wir können uns da gerne austauschen.

@gwathdraug
Ich kann dir wirklich ein Faunus LSD empfehlen. Sei mal ehrlich: Wie oft fährst du denn schon in den Alpen??


----------



## gwathdraug (2. Januar 2005)

ich dahcte eher an ein HT ^^


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Januar 2005)

gwathdraug schrieb:
			
		

> ich dahcte eher an ein HT ^^



Sag ich doch: MERCURY !!  Und das ganze mit einer Rohloff-Nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (2. Januar 2005)

eigentlich absoluter fieberwahn   wenn ich mirs richtig überlege . hier im ort wohnt sogar so ne tante die son zeug macht , der mann macht das glaub ich auch . die war sogar schon in der zeitung . aber mit der hab ich immer mitleid wenn ich die sehe . weinn ich morgens um 6³° zur arbeit fahre seh ich die manchmal - auch wenns totales scheizz wetter hat , ich meine so richtiges scheizz wetter  - und der gesichtsausdruck ist immer irgendwie so   - also immer mies , auch bei super wetter .  ist das normal bei ultramarathon ? dann lass ichs lieber


----------



## Fettkloß (2. Januar 2005)

ohhh mann - ich hatte ihn fast so weit und ihr müsst ihm ein hardtail aufschwätzeen


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ohhh mann - ich hatte ihn fast so weit und ihr müsst ihm ein hardtail aufschwätzeen



Wirst wohl nicht sagen wollen das dies ein schlechtes Bike ist oder??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   

oder doch lieber mit Rohloff:


----------



## Fettkloß (2. Januar 2005)

ne natürlich nicht - aber das kenn ich doch schon


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ne natürlich nicht - aber das kenn ich doch schon



hast du keinen Platz mehr in deinem Fuhrpark für ein neues Projekt???


----------



## Fettkloß (2. Januar 2005)

platz hab ich aber auch ne frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Januar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> platz hab ich aber auch ne frau



Ich frag sie immer wieviel Handtaschen und Schuhe sie besitzt


----------



## Fettkloß (2. Januar 2005)

das hab ich vor ein paar jahren auch noch gemacht , dann hat sie aber entschieden das nicht mehr stückzahlen entscheidend sind sondern `s


----------



## joob45 (2. Januar 2005)

also ich würde dir das bw sauss & brauss empfehlen. mit dem kommst du bestimmt auf jeder lage zurecht  

die derzeitige lage bei bw ist nicht gut.

würde mal an deiner stelle warten.

ich hoffe denen geht nicht die luft aus da ich eine bw faunus die tage bekomme   

kopf hoch


----------



## Fettkloß (2. Januar 2005)

angenommen denen gehts wirklich schlecht ---- dann ist das doch kein grund zu warten , ganz im gegenteil .


----------



## Nomercy (2. Januar 2005)

Ja, wenn Du unbedingt ein BW haben willst, dann wende Dich eher schnell an einen der Händler, die noch ein gefälliges Komplettbike oder einen entsprechenden Rahmen zum Aufbauen da haben. Zu einer Neubestellung kann ich im Moment nicht raten - habe im Oktober bestellt & immer noch keine Aussicht auf meinen Rahmen. Gruß, Nomercy


----------

